# Miss Noelle



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have Noelle enrolled in beginner obedience class at the Petsmart close to where i work. I'm having some problems with her during class and when working with her at home. She is not food motivated at all, her favorite thing is peanut butter so i put peanut butter in a little squeeze bottle but it's too difficult and messy. I tried cheese and that only lasted a couple of minutes, made her some beef liver treats and they were working fine and than she started spiting them out. I have tried several different treats and foods only to have her spit them out. It took me a good part of a week and i finally got her to sit, but i cannot get her to watch me or look when called, i even use a squeaky toy that is used in class or when i work with her at home to get her attention and she sometimes looks at it and sometimes doesn't. Well this week my husband took her because dummy me volunteered to work on Saturday well the class was to learn Leave It, it's kind of hard to teach her when she's not interested and off in Lala land and preoccupied. I make the training sessions at home short and try to make them fun no more than 10 minutes so she won't get bored. I just can't seem to get her attention and she doesn't seem interested at all. Has anyone else had this problem with their malt and if so what did you do? Noelle is about 18 months old and has no health issues. One good thing we don't have to work on is that she walks very well on the leash. :bysmilie: I want her to be interested in learning and the classes, is there hope that she will?

Sorry for the long post, just don't know how to make her interested.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Debbie there is a rolled food/treat that dogs love. A lot of different foods offer the roll. That might be something that Noelle would be interested in. How about a little canned food in your squirt bottle? Something smelly would probably work. The rolls come in various sizes, even the little almost trial size.....the rolls are almost the texture of a summer sausage, so they are not messy. This picture is the NB brand.

[attachment=54483:rolled_food.jpg]


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Zukes makes some mini natural treats and boy are they smelly!!! We used the salmon ones and ended up having to give them away because the smell was so strong that I couldn't handle it (hunter doesn't like peanut butter treats). They are very natural products and since they are chewy and small (and smelly) she might like them.

Zukes


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I used tiny bits of cut up hot dog when I trained Ollie. In large quantity hot dogs are not good for them, but since dogs are not really intestered in quantity, tiny pieces worked for us.

Also tiny piecee of cut up cheese.

Also Cheerios.

I wanted so much to like Zukes, and Ollie loved them, but I noticed he started tear staining when I used them...


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 29 2009, 07:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798315


> Debbie there is a rolled food/treat that dogs love. A lot of different foods offer the roll. That might be something that Noelle would be interested in. How about a little canned food in your squirt bottle? Something smelly would probably work. The rolls come in various sizes, even the little almost trial size.....the rolls are almost the texture of a summer sausage, so they are not messy. This picture is the NB brand.
> 
> [attachment=54483:rolled_food.jpg][/B]



QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 29 2009, 09:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798370


> Zukes makes some mini natural treats and boy are they smelly!!! We used the salmon ones and ended up having to give them away because the smell was so strong that I couldn't handle it (hunter doesn't like peanut butter treats). They are very natural products and since they are chewy and small (and smelly) she might like them.
> 
> Zukes[/B]



QUOTE (camfan @ Jun 29 2009, 10:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798379


> I used tiny bits of cut up hot dog when I trained Ollie. In large quantity hot dogs are not good for them, but since dogs are not really intestered in quantity, tiny pieces worked for us.
> 
> Also tiny piecee of cut up cheese.
> 
> ...



Thank you ladies for your suggestions, i have also tried the suggested treats except the canned food in a squirt bottle and she has spit them out. I have such a picky non food motivated girl it drives me :smpullhair: sometimes makes training so difficult.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 29 2009, 07:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798315


> Debbie there is a rolled food/treat that dogs love. A lot of different foods offer the roll. That might be something that Noelle would be interested in. How about a little canned food in your squirt bottle? Something smelly would probably work. The rolls come in various sizes, even the little almost trial size.....the rolls are almost the texture of a summer sausage, so they are not messy. This picture is the NB brand.
> 
> [attachment=54483:rolled_food.jpg][/B]




natural balance has a very small roll, sample size for less then a buck, you might try it. I get mine at Petco


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You have to do some experimenting to find out what motivates your dog. If she likes something to lick, try different flavors of baby food (be sure there is no onion powder), hot dog, turkey bar-b-que no sauce, cream cheese....instead of using the squeak toy to get attention, what about playing fetch or tug? Are you skipping a meal before class? Have you tried using another dog for jealousy? I put one in the crate and play/work the other right in front of them. Doing a Nothing in life is free type program also builds "drive to work". There is a little book called Ruff Love by Susan Garrett and her program is similar but geared towards getting dogs to want to work with you. Don't train at home for more than 5 minutes. Actually, 2-3 short 2-3 minute sessions daily are more ideal and the dog will learn more this way. Have you ever been introduced to clicker training? It can be very motivating and fun for dogs.


----------

